# Live steam action from a few weeks ago



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

Here is my America Main Line(AML) USRA 0-6-0 with a nice long train. She is butane fired and runs for well over an hour on fuel. There is a port in the cab that I can use a pump bottle to replenish the boiler water while its in steam. Enjoy!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

artfull dodger said:


> Here is my America Main Line(AML) USRA 0-6-0 with a nice long train. She is butane fired and runs for well over an hour on fuel. There is a port in the cab that I can use a pump bottle to replenish the boiler water while its in steam. Enjoy!


How'd I miss this? Awesome...


----------



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

There will be some big changes to the railway once spring arrives, I have sold off most of my G scale to refocus on 1:20.3 logging operations. I will be taking cues from some of the smaller "one engine" operations that would come in and log small tracts of timber. I modeled logging in HO scale for many years with several brass Shays and Climaxes. Now I will do that but with the "less is more" focus. One live steam engine, a Catatonk Locomotive Works 18ton Climax, 4 AMS(Accucraft log cars) and a bobber caboose modeled after the HO Kaydee one that a friend is building on a LGB disconnect truck. I have the Pola sawmill already on the layout. Next up will be a rustic station and more rustic backwoods buildings to replace some of the other buildings currently on the railway. The River Bottom Lumber Co will begin operations in the spring of 2022. Hauling Cyprus logs from the swamps at River Bottom to the saw mill at Frogtown Hollow. Names from one of my favorite muppets holiday specials I watched as a kid. I would love to have someone build me Doc Bullfrog's Riverside Rest resturant as it looked in the show as a weatherproof building for the railway.


----------

